# You're Going to Have to Help Me with My Bags and I'm Not Going to Tip You



## UberLady10001 (Nov 4, 2017)

I had a fare today who actually said that to me. I picked her up on a corner where a guy had hailed her an Uber. The ride was under his name. When I opened the window he explained that he didn't need a ride but it was for her. She had all her belongings in several trash bags in a grocery cart. He asked me to give her a ride to the bus station. 'Hmmmmm,' I thought. Her kid gets in the back seat and she starts screaming at her. 'Double Hmmmmm," I'm thinking. She gets in and starts complaining about how she just got beat up by another woman and I totally believed her as she was sporting a big bruise on her brow where a patch of skin had been scraped away. Apparently by another lady's fist. After about a 1/4 mile and the passenger seat beeping at us twice I gently suggested that, "That's you I think." Then she explodes at me, "LISTEN. GIVE ME A BREAK LADY. AND YOU'RE NOT A LADY. WE BOTH KNOW "WHAT" YOU ARE." (I'm transgender). The rest of the way she just recited a jeremiad of complaints about her life as I did my best to calm her speaking in soft, dulcet tones. I dropped her off at the Greyhound bus station downtown, got all her bags into the station, and as a parting shot she says, "Thanks lady! I mean MAN!!!"


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Take comfort in the fact that you picked her up from her shitty life and dropped her back off into her shitty life.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

UberLady10001 said:


> I had a fare today who actually said that to me. I picked her up on a corner where a guy had hailed her an Uber. The ride was under his name. When I opened the window he explained that he didn't need a ride but it was for her. She had all her belongings in several trash bags in a grocery cart. He asked me to give her a ride to the bus station. 'Hmmmmm,' I thought. Her kid gets in the back seat and she starts screaming at her. 'Double Hmmmmm," I'm thinking. She gets in and starts complaining about how she just got beat up by another woman and I totally believed her as she was sporting a big bruise on her brow where a patch of skin had been scraped away. Apparently by another lady's fist. After about a 1/4 mile and the passenger seat beeping at us twice I gently suggested that, "That's you I think." Then she explodes at me, "LISTEN. GIVE ME A BREAK LADY. AND YOU'RE NOT A LADY. WE BOTH KNOW "WHAT" YOU ARE." (I'm transgender). The rest of the way she just recited a jeremiad of complaints about her life as I did my best to calm her speaking in soft, dulcet tones. I dropped her off at the Greyhound bus station downtown, got all her bags into the station, and as a parting shot she says, "Thanks lady! I mean MAN!!!"


So I'm guessing she didn't tip, but...

did you help with the bags?


----------



## JoshInReno (Jan 29, 2018)

dctcmn said:


> Take comfort in the fact that you picked her up from her shitty life and dropped her back off into her shitty life.


Yep.

At the end of the day, you aren't getting dropped off at a bus station with your possessions in garbage bags. You win.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

UberLady10001 said:


> I had a fare today who actually said that to me. I picked her up on a corner where a guy had hailed her an Uber. The ride was under his name. When I opened the window he explained that he didn't need a ride but it was for her. She had all her belongings in several trash bags in a grocery cart. He asked me to give her a ride to the bus station. 'Hmmmmm,' I thought. Her kid gets in the back seat and she starts screaming at her. 'Double Hmmmmm," I'm thinking. She gets in and starts complaining about how she just got beat up by another woman and I totally believed her as she was sporting a big bruise on her brow where a patch of skin had been scraped away. Apparently by another lady's fist. After about a 1/4 mile and the passenger seat beeping at us twice I gently suggested that, "That's you I think." Then she explodes at me, "LISTEN. GIVE ME A BREAK LADY. AND YOU'RE NOT A LADY. WE BOTH KNOW "WHAT" YOU ARE." (I'm transgender). The rest of the way she just recited a jeremiad of complaints about her life as I did my best to calm her speaking in soft, dulcet tones. I dropped her off at the Greyhound bus station downtown, got all her bags into the station, and as a parting shot she says, "Thanks lady! I mean MAN!!!"


Mistake #1: referring to the pax as a "fare".
Mistake #2: referring to the pax as a "fare".
Mistake #3: please refer to the above mistakes.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Ribak said:


> Mistake #1: referring to the pax as a "fare".
> Mistake #2: referring to the pax as a "fare".
> Mistake #3: please refer to the above mistakes.


Agreed. I believe the correct term is "livestock".


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

I only help women with their luggage. Rest can give me 1 star all day.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

UberLady10001 said:


> I had a fare today who actually said that to me. I picked her up on a corner where a guy had hailed her an Uber. The ride was under his name. When I opened the window he explained that he didn't need a ride but it was for her. She had all her belongings in several trash bags in a grocery cart. He asked me to give her a ride to the bus station. 'Hmmmmm,' I thought. Her kid gets in the back seat and she starts screaming at her. 'Double Hmmmmm," I'm thinking. She gets in and starts complaining about how she just got beat up by another woman and I totally believed her as she was sporting a big bruise on her brow where a patch of skin had been scraped away. Apparently by another lady's fist. After about a 1/4 mile and the passenger seat beeping at us twice I gently suggested that, "That's you I think." Then she explodes at me, "LISTEN. GIVE ME A BREAK LADY. AND YOU'RE NOT A LADY. WE BOTH KNOW "WHAT" YOU ARE." (I'm transgender). The rest of the way she just recited a jeremiad of complaints about her life as I did my best to calm her speaking in soft, dulcet tones. I dropped her off at the Greyhound bus station downtown, got all her bags into the station, and as a parting shot she says, "Thanks lady! I mean MAN!!!"


Good job!
I nominate you the UberPeopleHERO!!!


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

UberLady10001 said:


> I had a fare today who actually said that to me. I picked her up on a corner where a guy had hailed her an Uber. The ride was under his name. When I opened the window he explained that he didn't need a ride but it was for her. She had all her belongings in several trash bags in a grocery cart. He asked me to give her a ride to the bus station. 'Hmmmmm,' I thought. Her kid gets in the back seat and she starts screaming at her. 'Double Hmmmmm," I'm thinking. She gets in and starts complaining about how she just got beat up by another woman and I totally believed her as she was sporting a big bruise on her brow where a patch of skin had been scraped away. Apparently by another lady's fist. After about a 1/4 mile and the passenger seat beeping at us twice I gently suggested that, "That's you I think." Then she explodes at me, "LISTEN. GIVE ME A BREAK LADY. AND YOU'RE NOT A LADY. WE BOTH KNOW "WHAT" YOU ARE." (I'm transgender). The rest of the way she just recited a jeremiad of complaints about her life as I did my best to calm her speaking in soft, dulcet tones. I dropped her off at the Greyhound bus station downtown, got all her bags into the station, and as a parting shot she says, "Thanks lady! I mean MAN!!!"


I sure as he$$ hope that you reported this ...
She is guilty of sexual discrimination...

This is NOT allowed and is a TOS violation...

AND a violation of your space...

No matter if her friend setup the ride...8>O

This NEEDS to be reported...!

Sorry you had to experience that...

I would have ejected her at first opportunity...

Rakos


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

All in all, you made your money. 
You can't help trash. 
Bye Felicia!


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Lol this happened to me earlier today. Instead of being nice she got rude. I saw others offering help but ya know what, I’ll take that bad attitude as a warning to steer clear. Not my circus!


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Seems like it was a good samiratan ordering a ride for someone else. There's a reason her life is messed up, that attitude


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

UberLady10001 said:


> I had a fare today who actually said that to me. I picked her up on a corner where a guy had hailed her an Uber. The ride was under his name. When I opened the window he explained that he didn't need a ride but it was for her. She had all her belongings in several trash bags in a grocery cart. He asked me to give her a ride to the bus station. 'Hmmmmm,' I thought. Her kid gets in the back seat and she starts screaming at her. 'Double Hmmmmm," I'm thinking. She gets in and starts complaining about how she just got beat up by another woman and I totally believed her as she was sporting a big bruise on her brow where a patch of skin had been scraped away. Apparently by another lady's fist. After about a 1/4 mile and the passenger seat beeping at us twice I gently suggested that, "That's you I think." Then she explodes at me, "LISTEN. GIVE ME A BREAK LADY. AND YOU'RE NOT A LADY. WE BOTH KNOW "WHAT" YOU ARE." (I'm transgender). The rest of the way she just recited a jeremiad of complaints about her life as I did my best to calm her speaking in soft, dulcet tones. I dropped her off at the Greyhound bus station downtown, got all her bags into the station, and as a parting shot she says, "Thanks lady! I mean MAN!!!"


Ugh - I'm sorry there are such rude and ignorant people out there who lack any human decency. She sounds like a miserable moronic bitter monster. We should all be happy we're not her.

You're much kinder than I would have been, that's for sure.


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

If pax reach to lift their own luggage, I politely say 'would you like any assistance with you luggage?' because I know they'll do it themselves.
If they look at me like they EXPECT me to lift their luggage, I stare blankly back.

If I'm confident they won't scrape my paint, upon exit, I ask if they 'require assistance with the trunk'?
This wording calls into question competence and therefore most say they are capable of moving their own items.

However, the people that try to lift their huge bags into my car with one hand? I jump out of my car and remove their bags before they can get out of the car because they WILL scrape my paint.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Uber 2014:









Uber 2018:
Battered homeless woman on a third party charity ride with her kid and all her life's belongings in trash bags bashing the driver

Uber 2022:
...???


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Oh.. I'm so torn, the old me wants to make a snide comment about how vulnerable she must be and ask where was she headed but I'll bite my fingers on that...

I'm not sure I would have even nearly as nice, I would like to think I would but it is unlikely. Good for you!


----------



## UberLady10001 (Nov 4, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> So I'm guessing she didn't tip, but...
> 
> did you help with the bags?


No tip. Help her with her bags? Of course!! Are you kidding? I would have carried her AND her kid into the bus station if it meant getting her in my rear view.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

UberLady10001 said:


> No tip. Help her with her bags? Of course!! Are you kidding? I would have carried her AND her kid into the bus station if it meant getting her in my rear view.


So she won. She owned you during that ride.

Great job.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Sounds like a fairly standard Good Samaritan ride alright. Find a fast-talking con man with a sob story looking for a free ride? A homeless man yelling at the street light? A wasted drunk with soiled pants moaning on the sidewalk? No problem! Just push a button to call an unqualified sap in his or her personal car, pass the mess off to them and walk away with that warm and fuzzy feeling of self righteousness.



Adieu said:


> Uber 2022:
> ...???


One can only hope it's Uber management with the trash bags cleaning out their desks after their company gets "deactivated". Seems more likely than flying cars anyway.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

UberLady10001 said:


> I picked her up on a corner where a guy had hailed her an Uber. The ride was under his name. When I opened the window he explained that he didn't need a ride but it was for her. She had all her belongings in several trash bags in a grocery cart. He asked me to give her a ride to the bus station.


You got a "do-gooder" job. We have had this in the cab business for some time. Some do-gooder sees you as you are coming out of the coffee shop and wants to pay you to take someone to _________________. Sometimes, the do-gooder hails you or calls you to take someone to____________. It is a variation of the "dump job" that hotels, bars and restaurants do with their "problems". You learn very quickly: _*DO NOT HAUL THESE JOBS*_. They are nothing but trouble. You were fortunate that you managed to get her out of your car. You can not get half of these do-gooder jobs out of your car once you get them in.

This is one of the reasons that I have so much contempt for do-gooders. They fail to realise that they drag people into their do-gooderism who do not care to share in said do-gooderism. If it affected only the do-gooder and the "beneficiary", that would be one thing, but far too often it is a third party who suffers the proverbial punishment for the good deed. In your case, it was the driver who suffered the punishment.

One of the advantages of driving TNC is that you are not subject to too many regulatory sanctions for refusing to haul. I pull off on do-gooders all the time if I am driving UberX/Lyft, that day. They can give that person a ride somewhere and suffer the consequences of his refusing to get out of the car. If I am driving the cab, most of the time, it is regulatory consequences be damned, STILL I will not be part of some do-gooder's little game. If I will not suffer this for cab rates, I certainly will not suffer it for the garbage base rates that F*ub*a*r* and Gr*yft* pay.

You do as you will and suffer what you will, but, if I were transgender and someone started to insult me over it, the customer would receive TWO warnings to discontinue such behaviour. On the second warning, he would be advised that should I have to say anything more about it, he would be 
O-W-T right there. No one gets more than three strikes (I like baseball, I have to give them three strikes). I have had customers give me boatloads of garbage over being white, straight, long hair, fat, baby boomer you name it. All of them get the same three strikes, and yes, I have put out more than one person. On Uber/Lyft, where you do get paid for distance travelled, I have put them out two blocks from their destination, just to make point.

Do not take any nonsense from these passengers about who or what you are or choose to be. I am strictly a straight, white, cisgender, baby boomer, US born middle class male, but really do not care who or what is driving me, as long as the driver gets me where I am going in a reasonably efficient manner and has a clean car in which the air condition actually works (a MUST in the summer in the Capital of Your Nation). I accept all drivers with good cheer and tip and five star all for minimally acceptable service (cross the minimally acceptable line, though, and again, I do not care who or what you are, but stars start to get deducted very quickly and dollars from the tip, as well).

It is your car. You have few, if any, regulatory constraints. DO NOT PUT UP WITH PASSENGERS' NONSENSE.



Ribak said:


> Mistake #1: referring to the pax as a "fare".
> Mistake #2: referring to the pax as a "fare".
> Mistake #3: please refer to the above mistakes.
> *Mistake #AAAAAAAA1-ABOVE-ALL-OTHERS: ACCEPTING A TRIP BOOKED BY A DO-GOODER.*


FIFY



nickd8775 said:


> Seems like it was a good samiratan ordering a ride for someone else.


That is precisely what it was. You learn very quickly in this business not to accept jobs booked and paid for by a do-gooder.



thatridesharegirl said:


> If pax reach to lift their own luggage, I politely say 'would you like any assistance with you luggage?' because I know they'll do it themselves.


My mother raised me in an archaic fashion: she taught me that you do not let ladies schlepp suitcases. I have had the occasional female cab, jitney, limousine or TNC driver who has offered to help with my things, but usually, I decline, due to the archaic manner in which my mother raised me. There was this one time where GF and I went on this trip on an overnight train. We got the sleeper. GF, as usual, had all of this baggage. The cab driver helped us with it at the house and when we got to the train station. He summoned a Red Cap, who happened to be female. I did not feel right about letting her schlepp the suitcases, but, it was her job, this is the Red Cap that we got, so I had her do it and tipped her as well for it as I have tipped the male Red Caps in the past. She was very nice. She schlepped our suitcases onto her cart, schlepped the suitcases of several other First Class passengers onto her cart then pushed the whole business to the First Class Lounge. When it was Train Time, she came back to the Lounge, put the suitcases back onto her cart and schlepped them to our cars and into our compartments. Still, due to the archaic manner in which my mother raised me, I was a bit uncomfortable. I did not let her know that, and, she received the same good tip as her male counterparts had in the past, but.........



mrpjfresh said:


> Sounds like a fairly standard Good Samaritan ride alright. Find a fast-talking con man with a sob story looking for a free ride? A homeless man yelling at the street light? A wasted drunk with soiled pants moaning on the sidewalk? No problem! Just push a button to call an unqualified sap in his or her personal car, pass the mess off to them and walk away with that warm and fuzzy feeling of self righteousness


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

This is precisely what it was. NEVER accept a do-gooder job. Let the do-gooder be a do-gooder on his own time. He need not involve anyone else.


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> My mother raised me in an archaic fashion: she taught me that you do not let ladies schlepp suitcases. I have had the occasional female cab, jitney, limousine or TNC driver who has offered to help with my things, but usually, I decline, due to the archaic manner in which my mother raised me. There was this one time where GF and I went on this trip on an overnight train. We got the sleeper. GF, as usual, had all of this baggage. The cab driver helped us with it at the house and when we got to the train station. He summoned a Red Cap, who happened to be female. I did not feel right about letting her schlepp the suitcases, but, it was her job, this is the Red Cap that we got, so I had her do it and tipped her as well for it as I have tipped the male Red Caps in the past. She was very nice. She schlepped our suitcases onto her cart, schlepped the suitcases of several other First Class passengers onto her cart then pushed the whole business to the First Class Lounge. When it was Train Time, she came back to the Lounge, put the suitcases back onto her cart and schlepped them to our cars and into our compartments. Still, due to the archaic manner in which my mother raised me, I was a bit uncomfortable. I did not let her know that, and, she received the same good tip as her male counterparts had in the past, but.........











TL;DR Another person is uncomfortable with a human being doing their job. Surprise, surprise.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

unPat said:


> I only help women with their luggage. Rest can give me 1 star all day.


 I typically have personal stuff in my trunk so I will happily get out of my car and put the luggage into my trunk to ensure that my personal stuff doesn't get smushed or even worse... STOLEN  like I heard some people write about on this forum. To each is own I guess. The PAX might think I'm being a gentlemen but in reality I'm looking out after my stuff man or woman I'm putting it in there myself


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

thatridesharegirl said:


> View attachment 218992
> 
> TL;DR Another person is uncomfortable with a human being doing their job. Surprise, surprise.


Most jobs I would agree that I don't care if it's done by a man or woman, as long as it gets done.
Certain jobs I would be very specific about the gender of the person I hire for said job.


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Most jobs I would agree that I don't care if it's done by a man or woman, as long as it gets done.
> Certain jobs I would be very specific about the gender of the person I hire for said job.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

thatridesharegirl 's meme game is strong today!


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

dctcmn said:


> thatridesharegirl 's meme game is strong today!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

unPat said:


> I only help women with their luggage. Rest can give me 1 star all day.


I help everyone with luggage because no one gives a damn aboit your car but you. That's one less thing they can slam and scratch up. Id rather do it then to sit in my car while they drag their luggage over my bumper.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

thatridesharegirl said:


> View attachment 219007


OMFG that puke!!

I can't imagine having to deal with that after a long day. I don't care if it's a $150 payout.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

thatridesharegirl said:


> TL;DR Another person is uncomfortable with a human being doing their job.


By your own admission, you did not read it. That disqualifies any real or implied criticism of it.


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

Don't accept 3rd party requests, or cancel with rider no show.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

UberLady10001 said:


> Then she explodes at me,




You can take the trash out of the trailer, but you can't take the trailer out of the trash...










Just be happy you are rid of her, and that vile thing is no longer in your car stinking it up.

As others have suggested, you should absolutely report this, it may have not been her account, but it was the account holders fault for dropping that trash in your car, and then having the nerve to tell you that you aren't getting a tip? just 1 star and report the incident.


 update: Evil me has also suggested that the next time a passenger makes a demand so utterly absurd and obnoxious, before the ride has even started, look them right in the eye, turn around and drive off. It's clearly a sociopath.

woops, I totally misread this, I thought, before the ride had even started, that guy who paid for the ride told you that stuff about helping with the baggage...



Cableguynoe said:


> So she won. She owned you during that ride.
> 
> Great job.


It's okay the first time, because it's natural for normal folks to be in shock initially, that someone actually has the nerve to say something like this.... but if she should DEFINITELY resolve to stand up for herself should something similar happen again.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

steveK2016 said:


> I help everyone with luggage because no one gives a damn aboit your car but you. That's one less thing they can slam and scratch up. Id rather do it then to sit in my car while they drag their luggage over my bumper.


I'm so happy I have a rubber bumper I don't care about.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

Julescase said:


> OMFG that puke!!
> 
> I can't imagine having to deal with that after a long day. I don't care if it's a $150 payout.


IKR, that's never coming out... the smell might linger for months



mrpjfresh said:


> Sounds like a fairly standard Good Samaritan ride alright. Find a fast-talking con man with a sob story looking for a free ride? A homeless man yelling at the street light? A wasted drunk with soiled pants moaning on the sidewalk? No problem! Just push a button to call an unqualified sap in his or her personal car, pass the mess off to them and walk away with that warm and fuzzy feeling of self righteousness.
> 
> One can only hope it's Uber management with the trash bags cleaning out their desks after their company gets "deactivated". Seems more likely than flying cars anyway.


yup the more I'm thinking about it, THERE IS A REASON SHE CANNOT GET A RIDE.. This "good Samaritan" is in a way being generous, with someone else's time and energy, if he wants to be such a good Samaritan, he should take her in his own car.


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> By your own admission, you did not read it. That disqualifies any real or implied criticism of it.


I did read it. Thoroughly.
You're entitled to feel it was a meaningful narrative.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Adieu said:


> Uber 2014:
> View attachment 218494
> 
> 
> ...


The way things are going, I'd say slow down and don't jump to 2022! Next up should be 2018-Q2!


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

KD_LA said:


> The way things are going, I'd say slow down and don't jump to 2022! Next up should be 2018-Q2!


Uber 2022: 









not sure where I'm going with this, but it's the right direction...


----------



## Kevi (Apr 2, 2018)

To be honest, I would have dropped them off at the police station instead and been the responsible one. That kid is not growing up in a great household... and if hta't's happening, you're only assisting that kid in growing up to be just as messed up as her mom.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

thatridesharegirl said:


> View attachment 218992
> 
> TL;DR Another person is uncomfortable with a human being doing their job. Surprise, surprise.





Cableguynoe said:


> Most jobs I would agree that I don't care if it's done by a man or woman, as long as it gets done.
> Certain jobs I would be very specific about the gender of the person I hire for said job.





thatridesharegirl said:


> View attachment 218996





Another Uber Driver said:


> By your own admission, you did not read it. That disqualifies any real or implied criticism of it.





thatridesharegirl said:


> I did read it. Thoroughly.
> You're entitled to feel it was a meaningful narrative.


----------



## Koolbreze (Feb 13, 2017)

unPat said:


> I only help women with their luggage. Rest can give me 1 star all day.


what a poor excuse you are


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Koolbreze said:


> what a poor excuse you are


Only half the time


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

thatridesharegirl said:


> TL;DR





thatridesharegirl said:


> I did read it.


............then how was I supposed to take the first quoted item?

If, indeed, you did read it "thoroughly", perhaps you missed what I actually did/do or minimised it to focus on what I thought/felt. Perhaps you missed my keeping my thoughts/feelings/opinions to myself. I did and do the right thing; that is what is important. What I might think or feel about it is less important, if it is important at all.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> By your own admission, you did not read it. That disqualifies any real or implied criticism of it.


Ooh a fight between mods!!


----------



## Benny Alvarez (Nov 8, 2017)

UberLady10001 said:


> I had a fare today who actually said that to me. I picked her up on a corner where a guy had hailed her an Uber. The ride was under his name. When I opened the window he explained that he didn't need a ride but it was for her. She had all her belongings in several trash bags in a grocery cart. He asked me to give her a ride to the bus station. 'Hmmmmm,' I thought. Her kid gets in the back seat and she starts screaming at her. 'Double Hmmmmm," I'm thinking. She gets in and starts complaining about how she just got beat up by another woman and I totally believed her as she was sporting a big bruise on her brow where a patch of skin had been scraped away. Apparently by another lady's fist. After about a 1/4 mile and the passenger seat beeping at us twice I gently suggested that, "That's you I think." Then she explodes at me, "LISTEN. GIVE ME A BREAK LADY. AND YOU'RE NOT A LADY. WE BOTH KNOW "WHAT" YOU ARE." (I'm transgender). The rest of the way she just recited a jeremiad of complaints about her life as I did my best to calm her speaking in soft, dulcet tones. I dropped her off at the Greyhound bus station downtown, got all her bags into the station, and as a parting shot she says, "Thanks lady! I mean MAN!!!"


You should have told her..."If I'm a man then you're an effing b**ch".


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

thatridesharegirl said:


> Another person is uncomfortable with a human being doing their job. Surprise, surprise.


I'm afraid I'm one of those people. I've never considered it a bad thing. I can't watch a person struggling with a burden without wanting to help. Especially if they're performing the action on my behalf.

When are compassion and empathy disallowed? Just because a person is being compensated to perform a service, I'm supposed to forget I'm a gentleman? It can be difficult being wonderful at times.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

unPat said:


> View attachment 218311


That's a badge on Lyft


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

kc ub'ing! said:


> I'm afraid I'm one of those people. I've never considered it a bad thing. I can't watch a person struggling with a burden without wanting to help. Especially if they're performing the action on my behalf.
> 
> When are compassion and empathy disallowed? Just because a person is being compensated to perform a service, I'm supposed to forget I'm a gentleman? It can be difficult being wonderful at times.


Like I said, it's not surprising.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Until you start the trip you can cancel with no effects on your rating. Sometimes you gotta nip trips in the bud before they start. This was one.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Didn't help with luggage........Awwwwwww


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

UberLady10001 said:


> I had a fare today who actually said that to me. I picked her up on a corner where a guy had hailed her an Uber. The ride was under his name. When I opened the window he explained that he didn't need a ride but it was for her. She had all her belongings in several trash bags in a grocery cart. He asked me to give her a ride to the bus station. 'Hmmmmm,' I thought. Her kid gets in the back seat and she starts screaming at her. 'Double Hmmmmm," I'm thinking. She gets in and starts complaining about how she just got beat up by another woman and I totally believed her as she was sporting a big bruise on her brow where a patch of skin had been scraped away. Apparently by another lady's fist. After about a 1/4 mile and the passenger seat beeping at us twice I gently suggested that, "That's you I think." Then she explodes at me, "LISTEN. GIVE ME A BREAK LADY. AND YOU'RE NOT A LADY. WE BOTH KNOW "WHAT" YOU ARE." (I'm transgender). The rest of the way she just recited a jeremiad of complaints about her life as I did my best to calm her speaking in soft, dulcet tones. I dropped her off at the Greyhound bus station downtown, got all her bags into the station, and as a parting shot she says, "Thanks lady! I mean MAN!!!"


Coos tory, bro.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Greguzzi said:


> Coos tory, bro.


Is this some type of weird UK political statement?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

UberLady10001 said:


> I had a fare today who actually said that to me. I picked her up on a corner where a guy had hailed her an Uber. The ride was under his name. When I opened the window he explained that he didn't need a ride but it was for her. She had all her belongings in several trash bags in a grocery cart. He asked me to give her a ride to the bus station. 'Hmmmmm,' I thought. Her kid gets in the back seat and she starts screaming at her. 'Double Hmmmmm," I'm thinking. She gets in and starts complaining about how she just got beat up by another woman and I totally believed her as she was sporting a big bruise on her brow where a patch of skin had been scraped away. Apparently by another lady's fist. After about a 1/4 mile and the passenger seat beeping at us twice I gently suggested that, "That's you I think." Then she explodes at me, "LISTEN. GIVE ME A BREAK LADY. AND YOU'RE NOT A LADY. WE BOTH KNOW "WHAT" YOU ARE." (I'm transgender). The rest of the way she just recited a jeremiad of complaints about her life as I did my best to calm her speaking in soft, dulcet tones. I dropped her off at the Greyhound bus station downtown, got all her bags into the station, and as a parting shot she says, "Thanks lady! I mean MAN!!!"


I wish I would get a freak from time to time. Somebody really entertaining, and really fun to eject. You get trash bag lady and all I get is, "So......... is it busy today?"


----------



## Shynrix (Aug 15, 2014)

Only read about half this thread. Really surprised none of the responses I read so far were suggesting OP blow up on this person BECAUSE it wasn't her ride. She can't downrate OP, can't complain to uber. 

I treat most everyone about the same, but when they start being obnoxious it really matters whether or not being mean to them will have a negative impact on my working....and If it won't they get all the attitude they deserve and likely all that everyone that day deserved...they win the jackpot~


----------



## UberLady10001 (Nov 4, 2017)

A couple things.

1. The concensus seems to be that I should not have let the person into my car in the first place and that I would suffer no consequences for rejecting the ride. In hindsight I agree with this. Newbie mistake? Absolutely. You all have given me valuable advice based on your own experiences that will help me out as a new driver. Thank you.
Although, on the other hand, I had no way of knowing that I was picking up a demon. Demons are tricksy that way. And back when I was fixing/flipping houses I employed lots of homeless folks like her and I've found that they are mostly harmless.
2. Once she was in the car and the ride had started I could end the ride and not suffer a 1-star rating. Assumes facts not in evidence. I had no way of knowing what exactly was the relationship between her and the guy who called in the ride. For all I knew she could call him right back on her little portable telephone device and ask him to give me a 1 star rating. They may be tight.

PS
Thank you for all the responses. Also, thank you for correctly gendering me/not misgendering me. (With one exception. And thank you to the mods for having my back). That actually means a lot to me.
Confirms what I've long suspected. Uber drivers are good people.


----------

